# Windows 10 Audti dropping Event id 1101



## Randomuserr (Mar 21, 2016)

Causes my computer to just freeze and buzz. Its a brand new build everything works fine is good and that but this happens. The Freezes happen

This is what Event Viewer says

Audit events have been dropped by the transport. 0

- <Event xmlns="*http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event*">
- <System>
<Provider Name="*Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog*" Guid="*{fc65ddd8-d6ef-4962-83d5-6e5cfe9ce148}*" />
<EventID>1101</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>101</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x4020000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="*2016-04-02T04:13:22.470549200Z*" />
<EventRecordID>8625</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="*1180*" ThreadID="*1608*" />
<Channel>Security</Channel>
<Computer>DESKTOP-8DH9Q1M</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
- <UserData>
- <AuditEventsDropped xmlns="*http://manifests.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/windows/eventlog*">
<Reason>0</Reason>
</AuditEventsDropped>
</UserData>
</Event>


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What type of Events are you auditing? If you are logging 'object access' and 'process tracking' then you are logging too much. Those 2 items are only used when trying to figure out a problem and not for every day.


----------



## Randomuserr (Mar 21, 2016)

Nothing it was a fresh install of windows 10 and i dont even know how to audit anything. But i updated win10 and that seemed to fix it.


----------

